# The Dark Angels 5th company with support.



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I have had the urge to do a Dark Angels army since they released the 4th edition codex (so quite some time now) and I decided to start a new army when I moved at the start of the year. So Dark Angels it is.

Company master WIP.








It's just a Space Marine commander set with some Dark Angel vetera parts.
The Storm Bolter is a bit lowered now, and I have started to paint him.

Veteran Sergeant








He still needs some highlightning here and there, and basing ofcourse. But I am out of basing material.









This was my first attempt at a power sowrd with lightning around the blade.









And here is one more picture from another angle.









A little WIP picture of my Land Speeder.

I have 2 more Tactical marines painted, but no good pictures of them, and 2 unpainted. Questions and comments are welcomed


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind of army is this going to be e.g. 1500, 3000+, or is it just a spontaneous thing? Also, are you just making a standard LS, or is it going to be Sammael's AV14 LS?
Obviously, I'm assuming you're incorporating RW and DW elements to your 5th company (hence the LS), which are great for conversions and modelling 
k:
Liking the company master so far, and the sarge is good, maybe with a bit of touching up required on the beak....
Keep it up! :so_happy:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I am not really sure how large army I am going to make, the idea to make the whole 5th company flashed trough my mind though xD.
And it's going to be a normal LS with Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon.
The beak eh? I was wondering about that too. I'll try to remember to do some work on it the next time I paint.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That Captain dude you have up there looks really amazing, cant wait to see him painted!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Time for a small uppdate.

Here is a WIP picture of my Company Master








Picture if pretty crappy, but well, so is the model atm.

Another WIP, very early stage, just Graveyard Earth on the robes yet.









And here is just a tactical marine, some small things that needs to be done n him yet, mostly done though.









And my Land Speeder, sitting and waiting for some undercoat.









And just for fun, a picture of my current force, very small and half painted.









And I have to say, you can see all damn small unpainted details on a picture, not so easy for me to spot them in real life :laugh:
And I hope to get more Tactical Marines soon. Might go buy some on friday. And I am thinking of getting a tank, should I get a Vindicator or a Predator? And I'll need to get some basing stuff, not just sure how to base them. :dunno:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Predator if I were you as it's more versatile. Saying that, if you can, leave the sponsons magnetised so they can be exchanged (don't know if that's possible with the turret as well)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a great looking start Flerd mate, of course when you put up bigger photos you always see the blemishes in your work. 

It's a nice start, but hopefully you can get some more tactical marines soon and get the legal force going. When doing the cream robes remember to keep the paint thin to help the brown to cream blend smooth and you'll be great.

Keep it up Flerd, it's a nice start.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey dude. Looking good. Few tips.. Water down your paints a little more and add more thin layers. The paint on the cloaks looks a little thick. 

Painting Red and Green over black can be a pain as the pigments in GW paints arnt that good. See if you can get a hold of some foundation paints to give you a nice even layer to work with or add a few layers with red and black mixed getting gradually lighter until you build up to pure red, this will make it stand out a little more. 

Hope this helps dude. Keep up the good work


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Flerden said:


> I have had the urge to do a Dark Angels army since they released the 4th edition codex (so quite some time now) and I decided to start a new army when I moved at the start of the year. So Dark Angels it is.
> 
> Company master WIP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

troybuckle said:


> Flerden said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get this helmet, my buddy has been looking everywhere for it?
> ...


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

It comes on the Veteran sprue for DA, they have some fun bits in there lik the power maul.[/quote]

Thanks! I will let him know.


----------

